# Furry/Human suggestions



## civm (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi all,

I recently caught up with Far Beyond the World visual novel, which I fully recommend if you haven’t read, and I’ve been looking for suggestions similar stories, comics, novels, etc based on the relationship between human and furry character(s).

I’m pretty open to the gender of either partner or partners depending on the story.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 30, 2022)

ADASTRA.
BETWEEN GODS AND DEMONS.
ENTER FURRY WORLD.
NEKOJISHI.
NIGHT SKY.
THE BEAST.
THE HUMAN HEART.

All have humans and furries!


----------

